# Pax Gaming the Surge System



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Today was a red letter day, with rain pouring on SXSW half the day. Surges galore, and I earned more paper than any other day. And I experienced two primary things: #1 pax gaming the surge system, and #2 my lowest ratings yet. Here's what they are doing:

1. I got a ton of cancellations during surges today. What they do (when they're in a group, which is usually) is watch for the surge to go down, and when its lower, they cancel. 

2. A group - 5 girls, which is more than my vehicle takes, but they begged - and once I let them in, they spent the next 15 min bemoaning how much it was going to cost them, and deciding if they should get out and wait for the surge to go down. It was 2:30 a.m., traffic downtown was the shit show it always is. As soon as the surge went lower, all 5 of them said "sorry" and jumped out of the car. Left me sitting in traffic. 

I heard a LOT of complaints today about the surge fares. Pax are pissed and looking for ways to beat the system. They take it out on us in the ratings, and/or leaving us hanging after calling us. Seems like a very short-sighted strategy we're using here.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

When a pax goes to request and it says" it is surging right now demand is off the charts" on the bottom it will say surge will be over in a few minutes would you like us to notify you when its over. So most pax just wait til its over.Only the really cheap pax care about surge. Most still request. I honestly don't care if they complain about the surge to me or give me a bad rating because im getting paid exactly what im owed. Nobody gets in my car for 90 cents a mile.


----------

